# Cross Eyed Pitbull???



## Chiko18 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a purebred pit bull from a friend recently and he has cross eyes. Is this normal sometimes? One eye is looking one way some times and the other one is straight lol He is 7 months old and very beautiful.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

do you have papers?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it isn't NORMAL... but it can happen. does he have papers? cuz he might be inbred (i honestly have no idea) i get some shihtzu's into my work that have cross eyes, and they're great dogs i don't think it messes with anything else except how they look to you. and maybe how they see the world a bit. haha.


----------



## Chiko18 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, he does have papers im just waiting to receive them.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Are they crossed eyes, or is one a lazy eye? crossed eyes will be crossed almost all the time, a lazy eye will be crossed sometimes, looking in weird directions other times etc. My pug has a lazy eye, she has been tested and sees fine in both eyes, but they move independently of each other. If it is a lazy eye you should have the dog tested to see if vision is affected. I think with crossed eyes it is normally just cosmetic.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your poor pups condition.


----------

